# If you have kids in school here...



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does your company pay their tuition? Are you all just filthy rich?  
We found a school for my 4 year old for kg1. It is mediocre at best - but it is SMALL. There are maybe 5 kids to every three teachers. I am so happy to have found anything for the time being - but am now looking for a GREAT school for next year. But it seems I can barely afford anything! I have found a few schools in Maadi that are around 15,000LE but they don't seem very impressive. And i surely cannot afford the uber expensive ones, as I will have four in school soon enough. 

Any secrets??? Or will I just have to force my husband to repatriate?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

First off you need to decide what kind of school you want islamic catholic, international, what language, etc. Then we could have a better idea. My daughter goes to a french catholic school and it is really cheap. But there are others...


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

international using either american or british system is preferable. national is acceptable if english is taught properly with no accent. husband would prefer islamic - but can be secular if good. i know he would prefer both over catholic/christian but is open to the idea if need be...

oh - and english.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess we are filthy rich...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

meb01999 said:


> international using either american or british system is preferable. national is acceptable if english is taught properly with no accent. husband would prefer islamic - but can be secular if good. i know he would prefer both over catholic/christian but is open to the idea if need be...
> 
> oh - and english.


Don't dismiss the French or German ( or other language) schools, it's a great opportunity for your children to learn another language, and when young they pick it up so easily. Just a thought.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I guess we are filthy rich...


lucky...
wish i could afford 4 at CAC.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> Don't dismiss the French or German ( or other language) schools, it's a great opportunity for your children to learn another language, and when young they pick it up so easily. Just a thought.


i hear the german ones are good???


----------

